# contemplating my first sona.



## ariamis (Nov 1, 2016)

i am new to the community and am having a hard time deciding what i want my sona o be. 

i am thinking african wild dog or other canine. any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi! Welcome!! 

That's the best part about this fandom...you can be anything you want!! Some people have always associated with a certain animal, others just think they're really cool, whatever. (I know that this doesn't really help you, but it really is a personal thing.) GOOD luck!!


----------



## FatWolf360 (Nov 1, 2016)

It's okay to test different 'sonas out, if you're having trouble deciding. Most importantly, have fun with it!


----------



## ariamis (Nov 1, 2016)

well started doodling on a base model( just started a furry style so im still learning) and came up with this

www.furaffinity.net: my first furry sketch by ariamis


----------



## FatWolf360 (Nov 2, 2016)

ariamis said:


> well started doodling on a base model( just started a furry style so im still learning) and came up with this
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: my first furry sketch by ariamis


Not bad. 

I think the big question here is, are you happy with the general design you have going there?


----------



## Dyrra (Nov 2, 2016)

ariamis said:


> well started doodling on a base model( just started a furry style so im still learning) and came up with this
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: my first furry sketch by ariamis


That's pretty good for a first attempt ^^


----------



## ariamis (Nov 10, 2016)

so i just finished and cleaned the rough sketch of ari, my wild dog sona. and before anyone says anything, i am using a base because i am not familiar with this style yet or digital art yet. i am trying a new way besides traditional.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 10, 2016)

wait. if you're a boy then why do you have a female fursona?


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> wait. if you're a boy then why do you have a female fursona?


Why not? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 10, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Why not? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Because if it's a character representing yourself then wouldn't you want them to be the same gender as you?


----------



## ariamis (Nov 10, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Because if it's a character representing yourself then wouldn't you want them to be the same gender as you?


i dont remember saying i was a guy. might have been my brother posting.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 11, 2016)

ariamis said:


> i dont remember saying i was a guy. might have been my brother posting.


Ah. I thought that your current picture meant that you were male. Apologies.


----------



## ariamis (Nov 15, 2016)

sooo i couldnt work with that base so i got a new one thats easier. here is Ari V2 YAY.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 16, 2016)

Sooo are you a boy or are you a girl?


----------



## ariamis (Nov 16, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Sooo are you a boy or are you a girl?


i am whatever the fuk i feel like being. think im going to be a narwhal today.


----------



## Dyrra (Nov 16, 2016)

ariamis said:


> i am whatever the fuk i feel like being. think im going to be a narwhal today.







So majestic. I approve~


----------



## ariamis (Nov 25, 2016)

ariamis 2.1.0


----------

